# Schrott GT rts rettung



## esp262 (6. Januar 2016)

Jaaaa noch ein Projekt was ich mir angeschafft habe
Einer muss den Forum hier zu Müllen


Haben schon bestimmt den in Einzelteile angebotenen rts gesehen mit abgerissenen Dämpfer Aufnahme 

Ich hab mir jetzt das Teil gekrallt 
Will schweißen , neuen Lack bzw Pulver 
Und ich hatte noch die spinergy Räder wo ich nicht wusste was ich mit machen soll
Und Haufen Magura einzel teile

Jetzt weiß ich es




Also Plan ist
Rahmen schweißen evtl an der Stelle verstärken
Stahlen und Pulvern 
Hauptrahmen in Titan grau 
Hinten schwarz 

Spinergy spox Räder
Magura entweder die alte hs22 die aufbereitet werden muss oder Hs33

Amp Parallelogramm Gabel
Die passt am besten dazu

Aber erstmal paar Bilder


----------



## maatik (6. Januar 2016)

Sogar die gute AMP mit zwei Dämpfern 

Titangrau -->sehr geil 

Macht es Sinn dir die Spinergys schlecht zu reden ?  
Die würden an meinem LTS Thermo Projekt nämlich wunderbar passen. Zu Titangrau passen die eigentlich überhaupt nicht ! 

Gruss maat !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (7. Januar 2016)

Spinergy ausreden


Das war der Grund warum ich mir überhaupt noch ein Projekt angeschafft habe


----------



## maatik (8. Januar 2016)

Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau. Titangrau finde ich sehr schön .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Januar 2016)

..egal wie das Forrädle final denn wird...SCHICKE Hausschlappen haste da


----------



## esp262 (9. Januar 2016)

gibts bei KIK 

rahmen soll wohl nächste woche ankommen

meine gammeligen magura hebel, hab ich letzens auseinander genommen, zylinder raus geht wohl sehr einfach, also werden die mal wieder frisch gemacht


----------



## esp262 (10. Januar 2016)

Die magura


----------



## esp262 (13. Januar 2016)

Der Rahmen ist noch nicht da und ich werd langsamen zappelig

Die Kurbel vom Sts kommt dran


----------



## esp262 (20. Januar 2016)

Rahmen ist heute angekommen

Bin gespannt ob ich den irgendwie hin kriege

Paar Schweißnähte heute gezogen , wenn das alu nicht all zu dreckig ist, sollte es wohl klappen


----------



## esp262 (22. Januar 2016)

Rahmen ist schon mal repariert

Lässt sich leider nicht so geil schweißen wie die Bleche , zu alt und zu dreckig das Aluminium 

So soll es erstmal reichen


----------



## esp262 (23. Januar 2016)

Meine Schweißnaht ist im Weg

Mal eben zusammen. Gesteckt das ganze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (2. Februar 2016)

Heute mal paar Sachen frei gemacht , damit die zum pulvern können. Feder , schaltauge waren auch überlackiert, werden wieder schwarz
Dämpfer funktioniert noch super

Das innenlager geht leider nicht ohne weiteres raus, da muss ich schauen was ich mit mache 

Gleitlager waren Mega fest, habe die raus und gängig gemacht. Überlege das Lager im Rahmen durch Industrielager zu ersetzen 

In der Wippe sind auch alle Lager fest, kommen neu


----------



## esp262 (4. Februar 2016)

Die Lager sind erneuert, die alten wollten ums verrecken nicht raus , hab dann in Einzelteile rausgeholt 

Sonst teile gestrahlt und werden schwarz glänzend pulverbeschichtet 

Ich hoffe ich kriege morgen das innenlager raus


----------



## esp262 (16. Februar 2016)

Die ersten Teile sind vom pulverbeschichten wieder da

Vergleich wie Tag und Nacht 

Ansonsten, ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich beim Schweißen eine von 2 LagerBuchsen demoliert hab , hab ich 2 neue gedreht

Dämpfer mit neu beschichteten Feder zusammen gebaut

Ich hoffe ich Krieg morgen das innenlager raus, wenn jemand dazu tips hat, gerne


----------



## Jinpster (16. Februar 2016)

Wohooo, krasses Projekt. Macht Laune dir zu zuschauen. Respekt!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Februar 2016)

Schön das du das RTS wieder zum leben erweckst. Meines ist damals genau an der gleichen Stelle gerissen. Habe es auch schweißen lassen (vor ca. 17 Jahre). Mein Bruder fährt damit noch als Familienkutsche durch die Gegend und es hält. Eigentlich könnte ich mir heute noch in den Hintern beißen es abgegeben zu haben 

Leider kein besseres Bild ...




 Bin gespannt wie deines fertig aussieht.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Februar 2016)

Respekt. Meine Güte, du betreibst einen ganz schönen Aufwand für das alte Ross! Ich kann diesen zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber wer hat gesagt dass unser Hobby etwas mit Vernunft zu tun hat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (17. Februar 2016)

Danke danke, ich weiß auch nicht warum ich das tue, Aber ich tue das 

Heute schon weiter gekommen
Innenlager ist draußen, man hat der mich geärgert. 
Gestrahlt hab ich den Haupthahnen auch , da kam natürlich nichts gutes zum Vorschein 
Wurde derbe geschliffen als der Vorbesitzer den lackiert hat

Na ja egal, jetzt geht der zum pulvern, Titan grau. Zum Glück überdeckt Pulver eine ganze Menge 
Schauen wir das wird


----------



## esp262 (17. Februar 2016)

Ach ja, heute hat mein Papa schönes Trecking Rad gekriegt 

Und ich habe mein erstes GT, ein 97er ava le vom Papa wieder 

Ich mach mal morgen mal Bildchen


----------



## MoeOdenwald (17. Februar 2016)

Ist schon ordentlich was man aus dem "schrott" wieder herausholen kann.

Hut ab auch von mir für deine Arbeit und dem Aufwand am Rahmen


----------



## esp262 (17. Februar 2016)

Mein altes Avalanche 

Xtr/xt
Rock Shox
Inferno
Kiew
Alumilite 2
Magura 


Das letzte ist von 98 aufm Boje Festival in Willingen


----------



## GTmob (25. Februar 2016)

Starkes RTS-Projekt!
Eine ähnliche Odysse habe ich auch hinter mich gebracht und aus einer Team-RTS-Leiche eine Sänfte für meine Gattin gebaut.
Den Alu-Hinterbau habe ich dann an mein RTS geschraubt und Mrs. Smith bekam dann den Stahl-Hinterbau mit Aufnahme für die erste Generation Hope Scheibenbremse.
Brooks Sattel und Griffe in pink und fertig. 
Seht selbst…
Anhang anzeigen 466852


----------



## esp262 (27. Februar 2016)

hab den rahmen noch nicht zum pulvern weggebraucht, muss noch bißchen an der schweißnaht schleifen
da schleift die wippe noch etwas

Titangrau pulver, aum muster geht, aber ist doch schon etwas anders wie mein Titan bmx rahmen , dieser leicht braune stich fehlt


----------



## esp262 (17. März 2016)

der Rahmen ist vom Pulvern wieder da  ich freu mich, sieht Hammer aus, Fotos kommen später


----------



## Jinpster (17. März 2016)

her mit den Fotos!


----------



## esp262 (18. März 2016)

Foto


----------



## esp262 (18. März 2016)

habe heute bißchen was zusammen gesteckt, farbe ist hammer, und mit dem schwarzem Hinterbau TOP

leider sieht man noch etwas Übel von dem Vorlackierer  die Schleifspuren leider, die sieht man noch zu dolle

Morgen habe ich etwas mehr Zeit, da werde ich beim STS und RTS etwas bei gehen, evtl auch mal am Force

dass die räder endlich fertig werden

dann gibt's gut Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (19. März 2016)

Jau es wird was

Steuersatz ist kacke, Lenker/ Vorbau ist kacke

Sonst ist toll


----------



## esp262 (19. März 2016)

Maguras sind dran 
Und lx Umwerfer 
Schaltwerk LX oder XT???

Den Xt hab ich noch im besseren Zustand


----------



## esp262 (17. November 2017)

Die neuen Magura sind weg sowie die spinergy spox

Mavic crossride sehen schon schöner aus und ich warte auf die jubileums Magura 10th

Schwarze Stütze irgendwann mal noch und Pedalen 

Der Rest ist soweit vorhanden


----------



## esp262 (24. November 2017)

Morgen werd ich ihn langsamen zusammen setzen 

Teilenachschub


----------



## esp262 (25. November 2017)

Soweit fertig 
Magura booster fehlen mir noch 
Und kettenschloss

Crank Brothers Flachen Lenker hab ich gegen syncros 50mm hoch getauscht 

Wenn booster da sind 
Magura besser einstellen und erste Probefahrt 

Ich glaub mit der Gabel kann ich mich nicht so anfreunden


----------



## esp262 (3. Dezember 2017)

Konnte noch nicht richtig Probefahren 
Aber paar Kleinigkeiten sind noch zu machen 

Eine Buchse in der Gabel hat spiel und irgendwie noch nicht so von überzeugt 

Das neue Auge am Dämpfer ist etwas größer und kommt minimal an die Alu Wippe, 

Und brakebooster muss ich noch organisieren


----------



## esp262 (12. Februar 2018)

ich denke diese woche wird das LRS gewechselt. hab mal wieder ein inferno LRS ergaunert, in Neon Gelb. 
der gelbe kommt in mein AVA und von AVA die Schwarzen hier in den RTS.
ich freu mich, die sollen denke ich diese woche kommen


----------



## esp262 (14. Februar 2018)

So Infernos sind da

Neon gelber Satz in den ava 
Und den schwarzen in den rts


----------



## esp262 (29. März 2018)

infernos in neon Gelb rein, ja oder nein?
Satz decals aus amiland gerade gekauft
RTS blau mit gelben rand, deswegen die überlegung irgendwie eine gelbe gabel und die Gelben infernos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. März 2018)

Geiles Projekt, aber die Infernos sind nicht meins


----------



## esp262 (5. April 2018)

Decals sind angekommen


----------



## 4cross jan (5. April 2018)

Schönes Projekt...


----------



## esp262 (6. April 2018)

Danke 

Decals drauf 
Gt müsste etwas tiefer als ich wollte wegen den zugdurchführungen
Da gab es wohl paar Unterschiede zwischen den Rahmen 

Aber sonst irgendwie geil


----------



## esp262 (6. April 2018)

Erste kleine Probefahrt und man merkte schon bei kleinen Bodenwellen Pedalen Rückschläge, will nicht wissen wie es ist wenn man da durch den Wald prügelt

Da merkt man wie weit es sich alles heute verbessert hat


----------



## Thias (17. April 2018)

Ha!
Ich hab' den Thread eben erst entdeckt. Sie geil aus die Karre.
Das RTS fühlt sich schon sehr eigen an. Muss man mögen. 
Und man muss es anders einstellen, als man es von anderen Rädern kennt.
Ich sage immer, das ist eine "Impact Suspension". Das darf nur bei gröberen Schlägen (impact) einfedern. Sonst wird man verrückt.
Man braucht eine zum Fahrergewicht passende Feder und die muss so hart sein, dass sie keinen SAG zulässt und noch ein bischen härter. 

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganimed! (8. September 2018)

Wow, echt schön geworden das alte GT RTS. Die Arbeit und der Aufwand haben sich gelohnt finde ich. Da sieht man mal, was man aus alten Schrottkisten wieder alles machen kann. Aber für ein altes GT würde ich auch alles tun  

Alu schweißen zu können ist auch ne feine Sache. 

Hätte gern mal das RTS mit den schwarzen Inferno Magnesium Laufrädern gesehen. Überlege mir auch gerade welche für mein 92er Zaskar zuzulegen. Die Dinger haben schon ne coole Optik  

Gruß,


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. September 2018)

Halt ein Fully der anderen Art..


----------



## esp262 (14. September 2018)

Hab 3 Sätze Infernos 
2 gelbe und einen schwarz 
Hab auch überlegt das da rein zu packen


----------



## esp262 (20. März 2021)

Hab wohl etwas länger überlegt 
Und jetzt endlich getan

schwarze Infernos sind drin 
mavics sind zwar deutlich leichter aber egal 
Und hatte noch ein gt Vorbau gefunden


----------



## esp262 (20. März 2021)

😊😊😊😊😊😊


----------



## esp262 (26. März 2021)

GT


----------



## esp262 (27. März 2021)

😊😊😊


----------



## esp262 (5. Mai 2021)

Schöner Brakebooster 
Der kommt vorne dran


----------

